
What software that turns Obama white can (and can’t) tell us about AI bias - clouddrover
https://www.theverge.com/21298762/face-depixelizer-ai-machine-learning-tool-pulse-stylegan-obama-bias
======
eddhead
It's not a AI bias problem, it's a dataset problem. The issue isn't the
algorithm neither are they selling this as a de-facto accurate Business
software. You can take it and train the neural nets with whatever dataset you
like.

~~~
djaque
> It's not a AI bias problem, it's a dataset problem

I would argue that it's beside the point. The argument is that the ML systems
we generate now and are looking to use for real world systems have biases in
them. For example, you do not want a lender auditing system used by banks to
incorporate features that end up being proxies for race because the data you
used to generate it was biased [1].

[1] [https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2019/01/study-ai-may-
mask-r...](https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2019/01/study-ai-may-mask-racial-
disparities-credit-lending)

------
thearchitect1
I really don't see the problem.

White men are the largest demographic of the US, so nueral networks will have
a bias towards them. It really isn't that complicated.

~~~
watwut
> White men are the largest demographic of the US

That is super unlikely, considering that women are born slightly more often
then males and women live longer.

~~~
kmm
The sex ratio at birth is actually slightly biased towards men, it takes a few
decades to even out. Globally, there are also more men than women, but that's
partly due to China and India being artificial outliers, in most countries,
women outnumber men.

